# New maccosmetics.com website



## iadoremac (Jan 21, 2009)

What are your thoughts and comments on the new MAC website. I just noticed it today and havent seen any thread on it.


----------



## Rudyru (Jan 21, 2009)

whoops, never mind.

Too flashy and hard to navigate. It makes me angry.


----------



## lara (Jan 21, 2009)

Needless flash.

I see the full colour descriptions for the products are now gone as well and not every colour has a texture description.


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 21, 2009)

I dont like that it takes a while to load, but that could just be a server or site problem since its new... 

What I REALLY DO like is that we no longer  need to speak to an artist for repalcement colours for Dcd items - recommended colours are automatically listed when you use the search option for your LE/Dcd item!!!


----------



## COBI (Jan 21, 2009)

Hmmm... this must have been changed overnight because it was the "old" version last night at about 10pm EST.

I hate when sites are updated away from more simple programming to include unnecessary flash programming.  Who tells companies that they should do this?  Is it more polished looking? Yes.  But they are typically less user-friendly, and when sites are less user-friendly, users come back less often.

I believe it often includes more image-protection, etc. for the site owner, but it's frustrating to the user.  I hope they don't do the same thing at the pro site.


----------



## Guinevere (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't like it either.. It's like they think that updates are needed to keep it fresh and interesting, but if something's good, you don't need that, it's much more likely that people start to avoid the site, because of their dissapointement..


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 21, 2009)

If the website was info and marketing only I would say I really like it! The colour play feature looks awesome!







 But with the online store I agree that flash is needless and not user friendly here.
And the little squares to choose the colour you want? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially if there are a lot of different colours like with the eyeshadows it makes the looking for the right colour really annoying.


----------



## peacelover18 (Jan 21, 2009)

I do like that they now have a Favorites feature.


But seriously - the design is awful - the swatches are so small and you have to scroll through all of them to get the color you want???


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_And the little squares to choose the colour you want? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially if there are a lot of different colours like with the eyeshadows it makes the looking for the right colour really annoying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Omg, I just went and had a look and the eyeshadow page is effing horrible.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peacelover18* 

 
_I do like that they now have a Favorites feature.


But seriously - the design is awful - the swatches are so small and you have to scroll through all of them to get the color you want???_

 
Exactly -- that is RIDICULOUS! How come they don't at least have shades listed by name in a drop-down list so you can go to what you want if you know a shade name?! The color swatches, while possibly more accurate (I'm not sure yet) are way too tiny, and I can't tell if they're arranged by color spectrum like they used to be or not -- but they should be; that was a very good thing IMO. If they are the usefulness of it is lost anyway due to the size of the swatches. Maybe that's to prompt us to go to the color playing area? Whatever. You can't search by texture anymore as far as I can tell either, so can't look at all lustre lipsticks or all cremesheens if you want to. So far...I hate it -- prettier but less useful.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 21, 2009)

Apart from the flash animation that plays at the start which slows the site down, I really like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The multimedia-designer in me is doing back flips. I like the sleek black look, the new menus, the colour charts, and the gorgeous photography which fills my 1680 x 1050 resolution beautifully. And I love the Artist in Action videos too!!


----------



## Luceuk (Jan 21, 2009)

I really like it, the flash is a bit annoying though, but I like the eyeshadow bit.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 21, 2009)

Have you noticed on the B2M page, you can choose what type of packaging you're returning, but there is no empty brush cleanser bottle option!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm in the UK and I can't view it! Grrr!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Have you noticed on the B2M page, you can choose what type of packaging you're returning, but there is no empty brush cleanser bottle option!_

 
I see that. I also see that they know what a dropdown list is, so why didn't they use any on the product pages? LOL


----------



## ritchieramone (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I'm in the UK and I can't view it! Grrr!_

 
I always have trouble seeing the site, but you can use the 'country chooser' option at the bottom of maccosmetics.co.uk. At the moment, you get an error, but I was able to get to the new US site by then deleting all the extra stuff after the .com. I don't know why this worked for me when typing in the address doesn't!

Anyway, here's a (clickable) screenshot of the new e/s page - I think it looks really user-unfriendly.


----------



## sinergy (Jan 21, 2009)

Its not too bad, going to take a little getting used to but overall I think its nicer.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I always have trouble seeing the site, but you can use the 'country chooser' option at the bottom of maccosmetics.co.uk. At the moment, you get an error, but I was able to get to the new US site by then deleting all the extra stuff after the .com. I don't know why this worked for me when typing in the address doesn't!

Anyway, here's a (clickable) screenshot of the new e/s page - I think it looks really user-unfriendly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
Thanks for the link. I tried that Country Chooser thingy and it still didn't work for me. I quite like the new look but that colour spectrum looks annoying and unrealistic.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 21, 2009)

I think the new look is great....Change is Good....


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Thanks for the link. I tried that Country Chooser thingy and it still didn't work for me. I quite like the new look but that colour spectrum looks annoying and unrealistic._

 
Try to access any other mac website (.fr or other), when you get on one of these, then you click the country chooser and choose USA. You'll be able, i think.
I was in the same situation, i'm able to access maccosmetics.com only if i go to a website other than mine (french) and then click on the country chooser.


----------



## laguayaca (Jan 21, 2009)

I like the new site only downfall is the slowness but it seems to me more user friendly!

EDIT: I NO LONGER FEEL THE SAME grrr i get so corn-fused!


----------



## oracle1 (Jan 21, 2009)

I like the way it was before


----------



## kaexbabey (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I dont like that it takes a while to load, but that could just be a server or site problem since its new... 

What I REALLY DO like is that we no longer  need to speak to an artist for repalcement colours for Dcd items - recommended colours are automatically listed when you use the search option for your LE/Dcd item!!!_

 
do you just put the name of the LE item in the search bar? because i dont see any recomended colors..


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 21, 2009)

i can view a couple if pages from the uk but not the whole site. i like it, hope the uk one changes like that too.  the black is very sleek but the pictures are very small. maybe they will make them bigger in a few days or something.  the colours have always been poo on the website. its a shame they dont take actual swatches.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hate It


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Try to access any other mac website (.fr or other), when you get on one of these, then you click the country chooser and choose USA. You'll be able, i think.
I was in the same situation, i'm able to access maccosmetics.com only if i go to a website other than mine (french) and then click on the country chooser._

 
Still isn't working. I give up. Maybe it'll fix itself over the next few days. Thanks


----------



## Wicked Lovely (Jan 21, 2009)

I like it theres nothing about it that ive found thats annoying but to be honest the only thing i really care about is are the color swatches realistic now? The ones of you that have lots of shadow an mac in general do you mind going to the new sight and going through a few colors and tell me if there true to life now??Has anyone tried the colorplay?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 21, 2009)

I like the Artistry in Action How-To videos, but I have to kind of snicker at the 'Sculpted Lips' portion.  It's very pretty, but 7 products?  It can be done with less and a lot of people can't even afford one lipstick at the moment.  Oh, and red lips = 10 products.  

The lipstick index is down, people! lol


----------



## Wicked Lovely (Jan 21, 2009)

By the way if your look for a color and you already know the name you dont have to sift through them all to find it.You just enter its name into the search bar which is directly under the email me bar on the bottom left side of the website.Enter the name of item an it will pop right.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 21, 2009)

I guess I just need to get used to it.  It does seem kind of cumbersome, but it does have some good additions.

I am not pleased that it dumped out my 'shopping cart' and 'saved for later items'.  I counted on that to keep track of things.  I'm inclined to not fill it back up again.  

The flash intro with the lips is very cool, but also slightly resembles a woman vomiting glitter.  lol


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 21, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wicked Lovely* 

 
_By the way if your look for a color and you already know the name you dont have to sift through them all to find it.You just enter its name into the search bar which is directly under the email me bar on the bottom left side of the website.Enter the name of item an it will pop right._

 
I know. But then how do you get it into your bag from there? If I search on Blankety it comes up, but when I then click on Blankety it just takes me to the lipstick page showing Plink selected and all I can do is look thru the little squares for Blankety...am I missing something?


----------



## Prinsesa (Jan 21, 2009)

Am I missing something? I still dont see the change O_O


----------



## LostinBubbles (Jan 21, 2009)

Whoa! Unexpected! I am not digging the ginormous screen in the middle. That and it's confusing me...lol...It will take some getting used to.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 21, 2009)

I like it! I just purchased Texture since I've been wanting it for awhile. I added several things to my favorites to purchase them in the future.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 21, 2009)

Total hate.


----------



## concertina (Jan 21, 2009)

You know, I was sort of digging the sleek look.....but then the ColorPlay area crashed my damn browser. 

I am not fucking amused.


----------



## concertina (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_I know. But then how do you get it into your bag from there? If I search on Blankety it comes up, but when I then click on Blankety it just takes me to the lipstick page showing Plink selected and all I can do is look thru the little squares for Blankety...am I missing something?_

 
Its because Blankety is out of stock, so they're showing you the next closest item...


----------



## ohsoshy (Jan 21, 2009)

I like the Colour Play feature. Thats it so far...


----------



## Zeastlake (Jan 21, 2009)

I used to be able to spend like an hour looking around the old website and wondering what I should get next... I've been looking around the new one for a half hour and I feel like I never want to go back..... 

I know the swatches and all have always been off but I really liked the descriptions of the shade, I wonder why they took it off......


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zeastlake* 

 
_I used to be able to spend like an hour looking around the old website and wondering what I should get next... I've been looking around the new one for a half hour and I feel like I never want to go back..... 

I know the swatches and all have always been off but I really liked the descriptions of the shade, I wonder why they took it off......_

 
I thought they were gone too, but they're not. Once you click on a little color square and see the bigger swatch the color description is there. HTH!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_I know. But then how do you get it into your bag from there? If I search on Blankety it comes up, but when I then click on Blankety it just takes me to the lipstick page showing Plink selected and all I can do is look thru the little squares for Blankety...am I missing something?_

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_Its because Blankety is out of stock, so they're showing you the next closest item..._

 
I can do it with any shade, Plink is still what I see in the "Add to Bag" area. I can select a different shade and add to bag by clicking on a little color square, but not by searching on a name in the search box on the left. That just brings up the searched shade in the middle column on the page (if that makes sense, not sure how else to describe it) but I can't do anything with it from there. Maybe it's just my computer! 

ETA: Not just my computer. Here's an excerpt from a Live Chat I just did:

Gail: Hi, How would I add a shade to my bag after looking it up with the search feature on the new web site?
Taniesha: Hi Gail!
Gail: If I type in Myth, for example, it comes up in the middle column but I can't do anything with it...
Taniesha: Regrettably, there is no way to add it to your bag using that method. It has to be found by looking for the product under the product type & then scrolling to find the colour.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jan 21, 2009)

Maybe I didn`t see well, but at the eyeshadow color spectrum some shadows are missing, like carbon or black tied, they were more obvious. I discovered that as i get older i don`t like change so much.....


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 21, 2009)

It's alright. As mentioned before, it doesn't need all the flash!
I am just happy the PRO site is still the same! I hope they don't change the PRO site.


----------



## hhunt2 (Jan 21, 2009)

Ew!

Do NOT like it.  I want the old website back.
It looks like the PRO website is still the same; I guess I will be looking at that one more often.

And I dont like the color grid.  But the "colour play" seems cool.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prinsesa* 

 
_Am I missing something? I still dont see the change O_O_

 

Naw they updated the US Site, I got an e-mail just now saying that I have to shop on maccosmetics.ca now.  and I tried to go to maccosmetics.com and it fwds me to maccosmetics.ca automatically. 

They have not updated the canadian site yet far as I can see everything looks normal.  I think they probably will make sure that the US version has its bugs worked out first.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jan 21, 2009)

I really like it.


----------



## slogirl (Jan 21, 2009)

just spent about 20 min on it and all I can say is HATE IT----- too much work ..


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I guess I just need to get used to it.  It does seem kind of cumbersome, but it does have some good additions.

I am not pleased that it dumped out my 'shopping cart' and 'saved for later items'.  I counted on that to keep track of things.  I'm inclined to not fill it back up again.  
_

 





 Really! I just saw it - and I don't like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, yeah...I don't like the fact that it dumped my cart & saved for later items. It's just not consumer friendly like the old site IMHO.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 21, 2009)

its okay. they def needed a new change. i was sick of looking at the old one, only because i browse it allll the time though! lol 

i just dont get why they don't fix the damn swatches!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they are too pale.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *romi79_2008* 

 
_Maybe I didn`t see well, but at the eyeshadow color spectrum some shadows are missing, like carbon or black tied....._

 
Carbon is there.  It is on the bottom row, next to Star by Night.  You can't see it as it is a black swatch on a black background.  

That was a genius plan.  Genius, I tell you! lol

Not being able to see the names is killing me.  That big block of colour is like using a cartoon rubix cube to try to track down your desired shade. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMochaXOXO* 

 
_i just dont get why they don't fix the damn swatches!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they are too pale._

 
Agreed.


----------



## JediFarfy (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow I love it. The color block that everyone else hates is something I love. I only with they were color-coordinated better like before. The color play is awesome, that will be very useful when looking for a specific color group. Overall I fell it's FAR easier to get around without hitting menu afte menu. Now it all pops up and is right there. I can hit eyeshadows, then go right next to thsoe and select a mineral or paint or something without hitting BACK or going up to navigate menus again.

The color swatches are still a little off, but that's more of every monitor being set differently than anything. Sorry, I'm not setting my monitor to my eyeshadow colors.  The swatches ARE bigger. Plus if you notice, a lot of the colors without formulas are LE anyways.

The only things I would change: I wish you could reduce the side menu with the other similar products. I do love them right there, but I tend to sit to the left of my screen, so the items I'm browsing are way over >>>. I'll just have to sit properly I suppose.  Also, yes, giving the option of adding to bag when you search is obvious to me. Yes I know what the color I want is thank you, now I want to ADD. Oh well, a minute extra and you have it.

Overall, I don't see a reason for absolutely hating it. Yes it loads slow, but that's because there's so much more to it. Load it ONCE and it will go faster next time. It's pretty slick and modern, and far from the worst site anyone has visited. I like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




JF


----------



## blondemafia76 (Jan 21, 2009)

hate it too. 

Ugh, its too much stuff that doesn't do enough and it takes 1242146878674534567234312745646354342 years to load.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 21, 2009)

I like it but the Flash demo slows the site down and my comp! hmph


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 21, 2009)

Not feeling for the most part. It's slick, but the old one was so user-friendly, it was inviting and easy to navigate.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 21, 2009)

So now you can't shop a product by finish (i.e. Veluxe Pearl, Creamsheen, Matte, etc)?

Oh, just realized we also lost our Triangle of Death.  Now we can't tell what is LE or being DCd.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 21, 2009)

The more I browse the more I am not liking it. Ugh. Its kinda confusing.


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 21, 2009)

I like that MAC tried to do an updated and modern look for the site. However, the flash is going to get to me eventually. Maybe a smaller picture of the collections with a drop-down sidebar to show what colors are included in the collection?? That would have been helpful (to me).


----------



## IndustrialIrene (Jan 21, 2009)

i dont like it. not all of the eyeshadows are being shown. what really getting me mad is macpro. none of the pro eyeshadows are showing and the refill pans arent there!!! wtf!


----------



## princess (Jan 21, 2009)

I tried going to swatches, expanding the shade and still can't see any colour description. 

Hate flash websites so it says it all.


----------



## IndustrialIrene (Jan 21, 2009)

let me correct myself. there are NO pro items being shown on the macpro website. -_-  they better  fix both the websites. its getting me aggravated that i cant see all of the products


----------



## jeffreygirl (Jan 21, 2009)

I dunno, it has to grow on me...just hope it doesn't grow on me like a bad rash, cuz then momma is gonna cut somebodyy!!!


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm gonna guess that it will take a few days to work out the kinks, I'm just hoping it isn't slow...it made my computer freeze! lol. Oh well, I will just have to have patience.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 21, 2009)

I just saw the new MAC US site and I don't like it either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It is definitely too black for me and I really don't like how the single products are presented now. The pics are too small, the little color boxes are aweful. Sorry, I am a bit disappointed.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_So now you can't shop a product by finish (i.e. Veluxe Pearl, Creamsheen, Matte, etc)?

Oh, just realized we also lost our Triangle of Death.  Now we can't tell what is LE or being DCd._


----------



## Susanne (Jan 21, 2009)

Artistry in action.... that is not a bad idea though.


----------



## Wicked Lovely (Jan 21, 2009)

If i click on the swatches i see there description right underneath the color name and swatch for example if i click on 
Nocturnelle its comes up with the description 
Pinked-up chrome purple (Frost).Thats what you mean by its description correct? I have to disagree with the swatches being wrong mostly because are computers are all different because ive searched mac on a million different computers and there always the same.More then anything i think they should have worked on making there swatches more correct for those who shop online because theres no local mac.For example the nail color asiatique swatch shows as a hot pink color but its actually a classic red.And it shows hot pink on everyones computers does it not? lol I think they have added better features then what the old site had but also they have taken away the features that were good from the old site.It might be slightly complicated an not user friendly but thats because its brand new i think.Soon you will be familiar with it and wont notice a difference and also hopefully they will work out some of the kinks.And to the ones that like that MAC PRO hasnt changed im assuming that site will change to this format quickly.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I just saw the new MAC US site and I don't like it either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is definitely too black for me and I really don't like how the single products are presented now. The pics are too small, the little color boxes are aweful. Sorry, I am a bit disappointed._

 








 I liked just going to the site & being able to see the pictures of whatever collection is new, clicking it...oh, then buying.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 21, 2009)

The German site is still the old one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




M·A·C Cosmetics


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 21, 2009)

yay for you...but then again, maybe your site is next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The site is pretty & modern, and would like any makeup videos, but more than all that, I just want ease of navigation & functionality.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_*yay for you...but then again, maybe your site is next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 
The site is pretty & modern, and would like any makeup videos, but more than all that, I just want ease of navigation & functionality._

 

probably yes


----------



## aqua_butterfly (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For many reasons already mentioned. The flash is pretty, but annoying. It slows down my computer and takes forever to load. I used to leave the MAC site open while I was browsing MUA and Specktra so that I could check color descriptions if I read about something I was interested in. I can't do that anymore. The color palette is SO DIFFICULT to look through if you are trying to find a certain color. I hate that you can't see the different textures, and that you can't see if it's LE or not. I think the site is nice for new people that are just looking around and exploring MAC, but for people that need to find a certain color or another certain product and make a quick order it's impossible. My last complaint is the brush pictures. You can hardly see the shape of the brushes with a black background. Do you think they'll make more changes if we all said something to them about it? I usually like changes, but I'm not a fan of this one.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wicked Lovely* 

 
_If i click on the swatches i see there description right underneath the color name and swatch for example if i click on 
Nocturnelle its comes up with the description 
Pinked-up chrome purple (Frost).Thats what you mean by its description correct? ....._

 
Yeah, I see those.  What I am talking about is how on the old site, you could view lipsticks or eye shadows by a finish.  For example, view all mattes.  Now, you have to roll over each swatch to see its finish.  Time consuming to the point where it makes me not want to do it.

Here's another random situation: Say you ask someone what colour they are wearing, because you like it and you want to buy it.  Let's say it's MAC's Spirit LS.  You can't just go to the lipstick area to select it (well, you can, you just have to mouse over 100 lipsticks to find it).  You would have to search it in the site's search field.  It just seems counter-intuitive to me that if a consumer knows the name of the product they want, they just can't go to that area and easily select it. 

The swatches are bad.  Gladiola LS looks gray lavender on my comp.


----------



## alka1 (Jan 21, 2009)

I like the overall design. Looks polished and clean, but  a bit hard to navigate as others have said. It actually reminds me a little of the NARS official website and MUFE website. It looks similar but I think I prefer MACs and the way they organized everything.

It will take some time to get used to - definitely. 

I do have to say that I love how they feature the brushes now. We now have new, accurate pictures of each brush. I didn't like the old pictures they had; you couldn't see the whole brush and the pictures weren't very flattering.

also: did anyone else notice that the swatches for Blonde and Redhead MSF are the same? They look exactly the same to me. I think someone messed up and put the same swatch for both. oopsie


----------



## trollydolly (Jan 21, 2009)

I preferred the old site - if it isn't boke don't fix it!


----------



## iadoremac (Jan 21, 2009)

Hate it or love it, its definately a long awaited change!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 21, 2009)

I didn't even know they had a new site.  Thanks for the heads up.

I agree with others, I hate all that flash.  It can be a beast on your OS/browser and a pain in the butt to navigate.  It's pretty but also pretty useless.

ETA: I love the how to video section!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 21, 2009)

I personally don't like it at all. I prefered the old site much more. The new one keeps making my computer freeze up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I dont find it very user friendly either but hopefully I'll get use to it.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 21, 2009)

it doesn't bother me as much cause i know i can login to specktra and search/find good swatches of what i'm interested in! then i just go to macs site to place a quick order(not sure if thats working good still though), u really can't trust their swatches at all but the design will probaly never bother me too much.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jan 21, 2009)

I hope they don't change macpro like that! Meh. Its okay.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow ok I am not thrilled how much the new website slowes my computer down now too. And my computer isn't slow at all!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 21, 2009)

Maybe you should update your flash plugin? Mine isn't slowed at all!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 21, 2009)

No my plugin is always up to date. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I always need to have the latest one for work.


----------



## IndustrialIrene (Jan 21, 2009)

does anyone know if I can still buy pro products?  because now macpro.com doesnt show any pro items. Im not a pro member but i would check the website for items and order by phone. so is it not available for non-pro members anymore??


----------



## carandru (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IndustrialIrene* 

 
_let me correct myself. there are NO pro items being shown on the macpro website. -_-  they better  fix both the websites. its getting me aggravated that i cant see all of the products_

 
UGH, I know. Where are the pro products?  I am not loving the flash version at all.  It's nice to look at, but for shopping...HATE IT!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 21, 2009)

I dont really see a problem? Not yet anyways

I love the girl blowing glitter from her lips, and the brush swirling glitter all around. They know what girls like to see lol


----------



## lara (Jan 21, 2009)

It needs a HTML version. I'd be all for the prettiness if there was something that_ didn't_ involve pointless flash abuse.


----------



## xoleaxo (Jan 21, 2009)

i like it.. it looks much more modern & exciting.


----------



## Zantedge (Jan 21, 2009)

From what I saw of the screenshot (I can't view the actual site) I don't like it either. I'm glad they haven't changed the Canadian site (yet...)

The only thing I like is the black background, but it does make it harder to see some of the products.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Jan 21, 2009)

Is it just me, or are there no changes to the Canadian site?


----------



## TexasBelle (Jan 21, 2009)

The new site is REALLY SLOW for me, even though I have a fast (DSL) connection. And I'm finding it confusing to navigate. I guess I was just used to the old site.

Anyway, so far I give the new site design a thumbs down.


----------



## Kitiara (Jan 21, 2009)

I hate it. it slows my computer down, which is never slow.......I cant stand it. 

This does not look nice at all IMO.


----------



## Hemons (Jan 21, 2009)

I think it will definitely take some getting used to. I do think it looks more modern though. I don't like that you have to sift through the color charts (or whatever we are calling them) to find what you are looking for. I understand you can do a "search" if you know what you are looking for. However, I think for newbies or when new lines come out, it will be difficult and time consuming too scroll through all of the colors to find what you are looking for.
  I do miss them not categorizing the finish of each eyeshadow, lipstick. etc. On the old site, you could sort according to the finish you were looking for. Did they do away with this? Am I missing something?
  Also, I logged onto the PRO site today...it's still the same as it always was. I hope they don't change it!!!


----------



## shyste (Jan 21, 2009)

I kinda like it...


----------



## Hemons (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IndustrialIrene* 

 
_let me correct myself. there are NO pro items being shown on the macpro website. -_- they better fix both the websites. its getting me aggravated that i cant see all of the products_

 


Hmmmmm....mysterious! I just logged onto the Pro site (I have a PRO card) and all of the PRO products were there. Maybe there are only visible if you are able to log on with you PRO Card number ???


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_Is it just me, or are there no changes to the Canadian site?_

 
You're right. When I try to change it to the .com site it redirects me back to .ca 

Poo. Typical MAC shafting its own Canadians.


----------



## .Ice (Jan 21, 2009)

not feelin' it..... I guess i'll haul my ass out to the stores from now on.


----------



## jdechant (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_Is it just me, or are there no changes to the Canadian site?_

 

Nope its not just you...no changes to the Canadian site...I even tried going on country chooser to go to the US site so I could play around on the new site..but it just redirects me to the canadian site..it wont let me change it!! 


Ughhh...I wanna see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel so left out!!! lol...


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_Nope its not just you...no changes to the Canadian site...I even tried going on country chooser to go to the US site so I could play around on the new site..but it just redirects me to the canadian site..it wont let me change it!! 


Ughhh...I wanna see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel so left out!!! lol..._

 

Me too... I want to take part in the discussion too!!!


----------



## Liya2007 (Jan 21, 2009)

I totally HATE it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 … It’s confusing to me and I hate the layout and you know how when you choose a product (let’s say pigment) you have small squares you need to click each one to see the swatches (and some of the swatches are not even close) I hate those squares they are so small and very close to each other. It’s awkward!! I would like to rearrange by color or alphabet like I used to, I want to see the finish and man where is the triangle to show limited items?? I also can’t find the save for later thingy (and I had a lot of stuff saved there). The new thing I like is the face charts and the videos… sorry guys I’m in such a weird I mood I want my white background back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




…I don’t know why but it’s such a turn off!!  OK I’ll try to look at the bright side this actually might help me save money and spend less on maccosmetics.com


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm undecided, but at this point...I don't think it's user-friendly -- especially to those of us who are new to/unfamiliar with most MAC products.

I dunno...


----------



## peacelover18 (Jan 22, 2009)

*WACK*.


I'm not in the habit of using out-of-date phrases regularly, but I think that description applies well to this new site.


I don't understand the point of having a search function if it won't take you directly to the item you're searching for.


----------



## macaddict83 (Jan 22, 2009)

The new site makes my eyes hurt- seriously! I can not stand the entirely black background, egads! I am going to voice my concern for the overly tacky flash-ness during business hours tomorrow. ARG!

Also, I agree with the fact that they need to have a link that says "View website in HTML" That would take away half of my peeve. 

Hope they can work the kinks out....PRO site still seems to be okay though. we shall see.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 22, 2009)

uGGGHHHHH I really liked the look.....But I went to order something and it kept popping up something else...User Friendly it is NOT!! Exit....
I ordered from Nordies and scheduled a store pick up I got so frustrated!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jan 22, 2009)

What the hell is going to happen for HK. On my APPLE, this thing is not user-friendly, too much damn flash and ev1 doesn't have the capacity or program, I do but jeez.

Oh but love the artist videos, that is sweet, they make it look so effortless.


----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't care for it at ALL. I liked the old site better. The e/s thing with the little color boxes is ridiculous. I liked just being able to see the swatches by the name of the color. SO disappointing


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_ETA: Not just my computer. Here's an excerpt from a Live Chat I just did:

Gail: Hi, How would I add a shade to my bag after looking it up with the search feature on the new web site?
Taniesha: Hi Gail!
Gail: If I type in Myth, for example, it comes up in the middle column but I can't do anything with it...
Taniesha: Regrettably, there is no way to add it to your bag using that method. It has to be found by looking for the product under the product type & then scrolling to find the colour._

 
i agree!  what the fuck's the point in having a search field if you can't bag the item straight from there!?  the only way to bag it is to actually _search_ for it yourself through the maze of colors.  and if you don't know what the color looks like, you only know the name, it makes the whole thing retardedly pointless.  

apparently, if you only know the name, the search field will give you an idea of what the color looks like, then you can _search_ for it yourself.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Carbon is there. It is on the bottom row, next to Star by Night. You can't see it as it is a black swatch on a black background. 

That was a genius plan. Genius, I tell you! lol_

 











 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Oh, just realized we also lost our Triangle of Death. Now we can't tell what is LE or being DCd._

 
yeah, this part is annoying.  now you're not gonna know that you can only purchase it for a limited time.  people are gonna think its always available.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IndustrialIrene* 

 
_i dont like it. not all of the eyeshadows are being shown. what really getting me mad is macpro. none of the pro eyeshadows are showing and the refill pans arent there!!! wtf!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IndustrialIrene* 

 
_let me correct myself. there are NO pro items being shown on the macpro website. -_- they better fix both the websites. its getting me aggravated that i cant see all of the products_

 
there there.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  they're there now.  sorry, i just had to.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wicked Lovely* 

 
_If i click on the swatches i see there description right underneath the color name and swatch for example if i click on 
Nocturnelle its comes up with the description 
Pinked-up chrome purple (Frost).Thats what you mean by its description correct? I have to disagree with the swatches being wrong mostly because are computers are all different because ive searched mac on a million different computers and there always the same.More then anything i think they should have worked on making there swatches more correct for those who shop online because theres no local mac.For example the nail color asiatique swatch shows as a hot pink color but its actually a classic red.And it shows hot pink on everyones computers does it not? lol I think they have added better features then what the old site had but also they have taken away the features that were good from the old site.It might be slightly complicated an not user friendly but thats because its brand new i think.Soon you will be familiar with it and wont notice a difference and also hopefully they will work out some of the kinks.And to the ones that like that MAC PRO hasnt changed im assuming that site will change to this format quickly._

 
i've always said that the color pics are gonna be off no matter what, but the desciptions are dead on!  if you're good at picturing descriptions in your head, you won't go wrong.  

so far, all the pics are dead on on my computer, with the exception of heat/element MES, which looks more like illusionary/burning ambition MES.  i don't know how that happened!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I love the girl blowing glitter from her lips, and the brush swirling glitter all around. They know what girls like to see lol_

 
that's the best part!!!  i saw it and was like, "oooh, glitter!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## rocking chick (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lesreid2* 

 
_I don't care for it at ALL. I liked the old site better. The e/s thing with the little color boxes is ridiculous. I liked just being able to see the swatches by the name of the color. SO disappointing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yup I agree


----------



## enigmatic (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm on the fence. Visually, it looks great. As for navigating and being user-friendly... Eh. I've always kind of liked the simplicity of the old layout, personally.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Carbon is there.  It is on the bottom row, next to Star by Night.  You can't see it as it is a black swatch on a black background.  

That was a genius plan.  Genius, I tell you! lol
_


----------



## SMMY (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macaddict83* 

 
_





 The new site makes my eyes hurt- seriously! *I can not stand the entirely black background, egads!* I am going to voice my concern for the overly tacky flash-ness during business hours tomorrow. ARG!

Also, I agree with the fact that they need to have a link that says "View website in HTML" That would take away half of my peeve. 

Hope they can work the kinks out....PRO site still seems to be okay though. we shall see._

 

This is the key thing for me. There is a reason why you don't see any mainstream online shopping sites with a black background. Whats the thing every retailer wants its customer base to do? Spend lots of time (online) browsing the merchandise. Why? Because then they will more than likely end up buying more merchandise (yay for impulse shopping!) than if they just shop and go. Colors combos like black backgrounds/white letters are a terrible combo on a web site. It isn't a soothing color combo and the contrast is harsh on the eyes in very short order. It is the number on nono in most web designers books and should only be seen on a tweener's my space pages, followed by many annoying, flashing, glittery web chotchkeys and embedded muzak.

I used to browse at the MAC site for fun, can't see doing that now. I'm sure they'll fix some of the bugs, but I am seriously dismayed that it was such poorly executed web design. The old cliché applies here that form should always follow function. This is a case were the eye candy actually gets in the way of the shopping, which is unthinkable to me as a MAC fan.

I can take the bad economy
I can take the myriad of bad news facing this country
But ruining my MAC shopping experience, well that's just like communism or something.


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Jan 22, 2009)

I luv it, the pictures look awesome (HD) and the website more modern. I had no problem with the loading, same as always-fast. But once again, I have a big screen and fast internet.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 22, 2009)

I am not excited that they changed the site at all but I am also NOT a fan of change.  I am SURE that I will get used to it and I am SURE that in a few months I will love it but for now I really, really dislike it.


----------



## Zantedge (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_This is the key thing for me. There is a reason why you don't see any mainstream online shopping sites with a black background. Whats the thing every retailer wants its customer base to do? Spend lots of time (online) browsing the merchandise. Why? Because then they will more than likely end up buying more merchandise (yay for impulse shopping!) than if they just shop and go. Colors combos like black backgrounds/white letters are a terrible combo on a web site. It isn't a soothing color combo and the contrast is harsh on the eyes in very short order. It is the number on nono in most web designers books and should only be seen on a tweener's my space pages, followed by many annoying, flashing, glittery web chotchkeys and embedded muzak._

 

I actually prefer black backgrounds. It's one of the main reasons I use Blackle instead of Google. I have sensitive eyes and white is too harsh for me sometimes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess everyone's different...


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 22, 2009)

oooh me likey! sexy layout! can't wait for them to enchance the pro site <3


----------



## Snowy_z (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I'm in the UK and I can't view it! Grrr!_

 
Me too, how do i view it???


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jan 22, 2009)

I LOVE IT!!!

It's about time they entered the 21st century!

Yeah, I agree, though it has some kinks.

Technically, they're, mostly, using a grey colored font, except for title headings, against a very, very dark grey background with shadow effects - not black - which is supposed to be ergonomically correct. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The lack of (LE) or "Out of Stock" symbols is going to drive me to _drink! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

Considering the last time I checked there are, at least, 10 brushes out of stock!

The "Starflashes" are the only e/s that didn't get formulation descriptions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They still have the formulations screwed up on _French Cuff _and _100 Strokes_!  

I love the drop 'n' drag feature to put together looks - that is awesome, but it was a high price to pay to sacrifice the beloved "alphabetical order" and "formulation" organizer. That came in handy sometimes when you're learning colors and formulations.

It will be a lot harder for newbies to acquaint themselves to all "*467 *eye shades"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...just kidding...it's not funny!

You have to remember their old swatch blocks weren't all that great to begin with they were always two shades too light and you never got a good sense of the colors anyway until you clicked onto the descriptions.

I Love the Artist features...but why was Fatima using 5 different brushes to do a red lip??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bottom Line: 

A+ for Effort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



B- for Execution 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C- for Efficiency & Continuity


----------



## melissy (Jan 22, 2009)

not sure if someone already wrote this or not which they probably have lol. The canada page still looks like the way the old mac page use to be. I like both though.


----------



## melissy (Jan 22, 2009)

hey guys i am in canada and could not click on country chooser either to view it so i just googled it. this is the link i got M·A·C Cosmetics | and you should be able to see the mac US site from this link


----------



## thisisuzy (Jan 22, 2009)

Anyone who played a part in the new maccosmetics.com needs to be fired immediately.  It's awful.  It's slow-loading on one of the fastest computers on the market.  There are so many kinks in the site I'm surprised they let it go live.  

MAC just lost my business, as the nearest MAC counter is 8 hours away and my main shopping is done online.  

It's just too bad the design is so horrid.  There are some interesting features, like the videos, but the site is so poorly designed and hard to navigate it hardly makes the new features worth it.

I think MAC just jumped the shark.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jan 22, 2009)

I hate it, I lasted a whole 3 minutes before I gave up. My computer is slow enough and I lack the patience. I'm just glad the AU mac and pro sites aren't like it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 22, 2009)

I can see how the web design got approved.  I'm sure it had great visual impact when the web designers gave previews.  It's just the actual "use" part that needs help. lol

I was thinking about the swatches on the old website.  They used to be that same "cartoon" colour represenation of the product.  Then they upgraded to give us actual swatch pictures (with names) to choose the colour by.  Now, with the new site, we are back to using the "cartoon" swatches to select a colour.  They spent all this money to go backwards.  

Having to use the search function to find a specific colour is ridiculous.  Sure it gives you a swatch, but you don't have the option to add it to your cart from there.  You still have to roll over the all-mighty cartoon rubix cube to find your shade.  

Have you ever seen a retail (or cosmetics, specifically) website that doesn't let you choose your product by name?  I have never seen a site that asks you to pick your product by a "cartoon" colour block and not give a choose by name option.  

Speaking of the search function, if you scroll down to the bottom of a page, the search field follows you.  Then if you type in a colour, the result is displayed at the top of the page, yet you are still at the bottom of the page.  It appears that the search is not working unless you scroll up.  That is going to throw a lot of people off.

Don't get me wrong, there are some great features, like: Artist vids, search filters (like in the brush area), better pics and descriptions, and the colour play, but if the user is so turned off by the process of seeking and purchasing the product that they don't buy anything, isn't that the more important issue?

BTW, if you roll over the Passionate swatch in the colour play section it says: "Passionate' - Do not display".  lol


----------



## sigwing (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Needless flash.

I see the full colour descriptions for the products are now gone as well and not every colour has a texture description._

 

I agree...a mass of pin-head squares that are almost too small for my cursor, you can't see what is there in a list anymore, and it's really going to be hard to use so I won't order from that site anymore, I'll probably use Nordstrom or something.  Really, really bad....but yeah, a slick presentation, slower to load than the old one, but if they were trying to go mod and not be practical for people to actually order from, they got it.  I didn't play with the colors in that area, so that will probably be fun for people, but screw it....hard to order.


----------



## grapegirlplum (Jan 22, 2009)

*New MAC website*

How are we feeling the new MAC website??????  I was surprised that I let several days past without going on it, but I went on yesterday, and I wasn't expecting the update.  It is really cool, but I guess I became comfortable with the previous format.  I don't know if I like the small boxes/cells you have to click on to see the product's color in more detail.  Can I get more opinions, or is it just me??!!


----------



## IvyTrini (Jan 22, 2009)

I love the new site!!! It's so hip and modern.  Love the flash at the beginning of the site.  Also love the Artistry in Action section.  Hopefully they could expand on this section.  While its not perfect, would love the option to see the items by name, the swatches are no better than before, but I still love it.  Change IS good!!!!


----------



## macaddict83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_This is the key thing for me. There is a reason why you don't see any mainstream online shopping sites with a black background. Whats the thing every retailer wants its customer base to do? Spend lots of time (online) browsing the merchandise. Why? Because then they will more than likely end up buying more merchandise (yay for impulse shopping!) than if they just shop and go. Colors combos like black backgrounds/white letters are a terrible combo on a web site. It isn't a soothing color combo and the contrast is harsh on the eyes in very short order. It is the number on nono in most web designers books and should only be seen on a tweener's my space pages, followed by many annoying, flashing, glittery web chotchkeys and embedded muzak.

I used to browse at the MAC site for fun, can't see doing that now. I'm sure they'll fix some of the bugs, but I am seriously dismayed that it was such poorly executed web design. The old cliché applies here that form should always follow function. This is a case were the eye candy actually gets in the way of the shopping, which is unthinkable to me as a MAC fan.

I can take the bad economy
I can take the myriad of bad news facing this country
But ruining my MAC shopping experience, well that's just like communism or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you for the enlightenment. 

I did email them....


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I can see how the web design got approved.  I'm sure it had great visual impact when the web designers gave previews.  It's just the actual "use" part that needs help. lol_

 
As crazy as it sounds, it's really hard for me to believe they had any users give it a test run because surely most would have complained about the exact same things we are. I did complain in the second (unposted) part of that Live Chat I posted back a page or two, and was told they would pass along my comments. I hope they will eventually make some changes if enough people e-mail or whatever.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_As crazy as it sounds, it's really hard for me to believe they had any users give it a test run because surely most would have complained about the exact same things we are......_

 
I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## macaddict83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_As crazy as it sounds, it's really hard for me to believe they had any users give it a test run because surely most would have complained about the exact same things we are. I did complain in the second (unposted) part of that Live Chat I posted back a page or two, and was told they would pass along my comments. I hope they will eventually make some changes if enough people e-mail or whatever._

 
I received a response to my customer service email which basically said the same thing. I told them they needed to consult a user interface designer too.


----------



## Janice (Jan 22, 2009)

Change is difficult to adjust to, but understand this is a soft launch and MAC is most definitely listening and marking your feedback for consideration.


----------



## IndustrialIrene (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_ 

there there.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  they're there now.  sorry, i just had to._

 

yeah. now they are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was so mad yesterday. but i checked now and theyre there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im all happy and shit. hah


----------



## Liya2007 (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_





"_

 
Ohh I can't believe it this is the first time i've noticed this smiley!! LOVE it


----------



## Liya2007 (Jan 22, 2009)

Today I checked the new website again hoping it will grow on me, so I tried to add stuff to my shopping bag and liked it more than the old website cause when you add an item it doesn’t take you to another page (so you can just keep adding stuff without the need to go back to your last page to add new items, yikes I hope I’m making sense).


----------



## MAC*Duck* (Jan 22, 2009)

I have to agree with alot of you, I don't like the new site!! I used to do all my MAC shopping at work, but my work computer can't handle the website! boo!!!


----------



## Dawn (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I just saw the new MAC US site and I don't like it either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is definitely too black for me and I really don't like how the single products are presented now. The pics are too small, the little color boxes are aweful. Sorry, I am a bit disappointed._

 
Exactly.  The grey print used is really hard for me to read, I literally have to squint to read it.  The pictures of the items definitely need to be larger.  While the overall appearance is very sleek and up to date, I do not find it to be user or eye friendly at all.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 22, 2009)

The Colour Play seems fun...I could get in real trouble by looking at all those pretty colors!

I'm a little pissed that my 'Saved for Later's are gone...I have no idea what was in there.


----------



## nursie (Jan 22, 2009)

i dunno...i guess im going to like it.

right now though, when i click on 'color play', nothing but a big black screen comes up. im a dumm dum....how am i supposed to use it?

it does seem to take quite a while to click from one thing to another, and im on a new computer with cable connection.

maybe this will be my reality check to curb spending.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 23, 2009)

Damn!  What happened to my Shopping Cart and Saved for Laters?

*sigh*

On a positive note, I LOVE the brush guide.  It's great for a brush novice such as myself.


----------



## elmo1026 (Jan 23, 2009)

I actually kind of like the new site. the only think is i do not like the shadow portion. i dont understand it.


----------



## BestRx (Jan 23, 2009)

Pros:
- The Artistry in Action videos (with the list of products used)
- Left-hand navigation instead of top nav
- Use of Flash for the nav
- The black background is slicker and sexier to match the MAC packaging

Cons:
- The black background is also exhausting for the eye and makes it difficult to see some products (like brush heads)
- The stupid and LONG Flash intro that you can't stop/skip
- No choice to browse in HTML
- The tiny and useless color swatch squares. They don't look anything like the actual product colors and, as others have mentioned, you have to roll over every single one to find the color you're looking for.
- Lack of a drop-down menu of shades so you can just pick what you want if you already know the name
- You can't add directly to your cart from a search
- No more "Save for later/wishlist" option in your shopping cart

Neutral:
- The Color Play feature. Maybe I'm slow. I just don't get what it's for or how to use it.


----------



## Meryl (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_Nope its not just you...no changes to the Canadian site...I even tried going on country chooser to go to the US site so I could play around on the new site..but *it just redirects me to the canadian site*..it wont let me change it!! 


Ughhh...I wanna see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*I feel so left out!!!* lol..._

 
Same here... and me too!


----------



## mochabean (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi guys! Seriously, I have been in Specktra withdrawal! Since the site had updated, I haven't been able to log onto Specktra for almost 3 weeks. So I was going thru some major withdrawals here! 

Now that I'm back, there are tons of things to catch up on! I missed reading everyone's posts! I seriously didn't realize how much I was on Specktra all the time until I couldn't even go on the site. 

Anyway back to the topic, I saw the new MAC website. I absolutely HATE it! They need to change it back to the old site. This one isn't user friendly and I hate having to use the search button to find things. It seriously sucks so much I emailed MAC about it. But I doubt they'd listen to little old me!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 23, 2009)

I just went  before I saw this thread, and I came back to see if anyone had posted about it. I no likey. It's just..... too extra. I preferred the clean, basic  setup of the old site.


----------



## CedriCCentriC (Jan 23, 2009)

I never buy from the MAC website. Simply because there is no website for my country (Belgium). Anyway I like to  make lists of things I need with the help of the MAC website and then go to my local store.

I really will miss the option to sort colours by finish or alphabeticly.

Black doesn't show on the black background. For example: if you look at the mascaras, at first glance it looks like they only offer them in brown. You need to blindly click next to the brown for the black to appear.

The color play option can take time to appear. It's great to search colors with the same tone, but it should also give for example contrasting colors that work well together.

I love the videos but why do they keep the lighting so low and shadowy, that was already something I thought strange with the MACPRO videos. This "clair-obscure" thing doesn't work for tutorials. 

I'm sure this new website must have cost a lot, but I feel like they should have tested it more with consumers before putting it live. Anyone from this forum could have warned them about the size of the swatches, the black on black problem etc... 

Last year Chanel tried a new version for their cosmetics website in french. It was in the style of the Dior website for France: all flashy, slow downloading and easy to crash. Though impressive looking, after a few weeks Chanel went back to the older version. I hope this won't happen with the new MAC site, they just need to work things out.


----------



## rocking chick (Jan 23, 2009)

Now that I am more familiar with the new website, I find it alright to use. But one thing which I dont like is that there are no more "triangle of death" besides the LE colors.


----------



## BloopBloop (Jan 23, 2009)

urgh i hate having to hover over the swatches.. like im able to pinpoint which color im looking for x_X also, my purchase history only contains 2 products.. im sure its missing a whole lot more


----------



## Cinci (Jan 24, 2009)

the shade descriptions are shitty.  I hate how the colors are displayed now with those crappy little squares that you have to click.  I prefered when i used to be able to see all the colors at once and scroll up and down the page, cause it allowed me to compare and go through things faster to find what I wanted..   I also dont like the main page where they display the promo images for the new color collections..  I couldnt see all of the Dame Edna promo pic cause my resolution wasn't set high enough....  I gree the flash site is to much..  the new black background is kind of nice, and its nice to have new features, but i would have prefferred some tweaking of the old site as apposed to this total revamp of everything.... Thumbs down...  

that being said..   I really hope they don't change the Canadian one to that format!!


----------



## Cinci (Jan 24, 2009)

we should have a poll..  that way they can see a better representaton of how many people like vs dont like the new site!


----------



## sum (Jan 24, 2009)

Am I the only one who actually like the new website? LOL
To clearify my statement, I only love the visual design of it. After play around with it, I found it hard to navigate.
Especially when I was looking at the eyeshadow colours/foundation colours.

Although it was hard for me to distinguish those brushes, but I do love the brush pages.


----------



## akcmommy (Jan 24, 2009)

I do not like the new website because it is harder to find the color I am looking for. The tiny boxes that have the digital swatch, stink.


----------



## myalterego (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll be buying elsewhere. Maybe even switching cosmetic lines to things sold on the big S. I live in the sticks & have the choice of either a strict FAP or dialup. Either way, the website is a no-go.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 25, 2009)

*MAC cosmetics online redesign*

I hope there isn't another topic on this.

I knew about it happening for a while but it's finally here.
Check it out

Browsing is really cool now, there's a colour spectrum bar and if you click a colour in it,it shows a bunch of products that are similar to the colour you clicked.


M·A·C Cosmetics | Offering a large selection of makeup, skin care products, and nail care items. Also offering cosmetic accessories

Here's a picture cause it doesnt seem to be working for everyone


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: MAC cosmetics online redesign*

yep there is one sweet pea

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/n...ebsite-128547/


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: MAC cosmetics online redesign*

oh i fail.
Can a mod delete this, please? XD


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jan 25, 2009)

WTF I don't see this


----------



## gigiopolis (Jan 25, 2009)

^ The Canadian site has been unchanged, that's why we have a new URL now, maccosmetics.ca. I'm actually REALLY curious to see this hot mess.

I have seen the screenshot (whoever posted it earlier, thanks!) and it looks horrible! I mean, MAConline swatches are crappy enough to begin with, but now with the little blocks of colour that don't even represent the actual product - BLEH. I guess I will further have to rely on Specktra for real swatches now =_=


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: MAC cosmetics online redesign*

It's kinda wierd how it's been working for some people but not for others... I thought I was starting to go crazy wondering if the site I was seeing was the "new" one which it definately is not haha... Thanks for the screenshot! I hope I can browse the new site and of course order some stuff just to make sure it works haha... Any excuse, right ladies?


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 25, 2009)

It is good that when clicking on the product, there is no pop-up window for the swatch. But the colours become is tiny I don't even want to look for the one I want. Everything else is no good for me. The black and white combo makes it hard to read the words. I have to use Lager text size instead of Medium, otherwise, the words are too small! I used to surf MAC's website for fun too, but I don't think I'll do it often now.


----------



## ohshnappp (Jan 25, 2009)

It looks good and there are some cool new features, but the little color blocks are pretty useless. And it's hard to find a color when there are so many (like for the eyeshadows).


----------



## singer92286 (Jan 25, 2009)

i'm sad a little bit about how shitty the new site is... and i miss the triangle of death 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's too hard to navigate and takes FOREVER to load on my computer

i wrote mac an email about it...


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 25, 2009)

My only real pet peeve is that since the pre-hover swatches are small dots, it's hard to tell what you already have/know you don't want without hovering over everything individually.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 25, 2009)

The website is seriously no good. It was an annoying and time wasting experience for me to purchase just one reflects glitter. The site lags but I have a 17" macbook pro with the fastest dsl option my isp offers so... 

When it comes to shopping, I want something fast and simple. Nothing too overly complicated please!


----------



## Seeking Refuge (Jan 25, 2009)

I love the idea of it, but I miss some of the features the old site site used to have, like easily moving stuff back and fourth from your favorites to your bag. Once you move it from your shopping bag it's gone now, and you might as well start over ...


----------



## vintageortacky (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_So now you can't shop a product by finish (i.e. Veluxe Pearl, Creamsheen, Matte, etc)?

Oh, just realized we also lost our Triangle of Death.  Now we can't tell what is LE or being DCd._

 

these are my main gripes with the new site. the excess of flash is really irritating as well, as it makes the site less user-friendly, and more complicated. I'm PRAYING they don't mess up the Pro site.


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_This is the key thing for me.  Colors combos like black backgrounds/white letters are a terrible combo on a web site.  It is the number on nono in most web designers books and should only be seen on a tweener's my space pages, followed by many annoying, flashing, glittery web chotchkeys and embedded muzak.

 I'm sure they'll fix some of the bugs, but I am seriously dismayed that it was such poorly executed web design. The old cliché applies here that form should always follow function. This is a case were the eye candy actually gets in the way of the shopping, which is unthinkable to me as a MAC fan.

I can take the bad economy
I can take the myriad of bad news facing this country
But ruining my MAC shopping experience, well that's just like communism or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 






 well said


----------



## KandyLips (Jan 25, 2009)

I am soo frustrated w/ the new site. I cannot find Black Tied or Carbon to add to my purchase order and I need it!


----------



## jessicalovesmac (Jan 25, 2009)

I hate it. Call me a creature of habit, but this particular change just stinks! Why MAC?!?!? Why???


----------



## couturesista (Jan 25, 2009)

The only thing I like about it is I can search previously discontinued items. Before if something was discont. it would be in the goodbyes for a short period of time, but now I can search for the item. I brought the bronzing stick from the collection in the bronze casing. I forgot the name of the collection. Other than that, I'm not excited nor am I  underwhelmed, just indifferent.


----------



## CosmePro (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't like it at all!  I can't find what I'm looking for without a huge hassle and I kept my colors in palettes based on the color spectrum on the old site.  Now, ARGH!!!  It's slow, cumbersome and there is no wishlist feature which I used to keep all the colors I wanted to check out at the store.

Sorry to be a downer, but I REALLY don't like it!


----------



## JediFarfy (Jan 25, 2009)

M'kay I'm annoyed now. Plum Dressing is missing. Completely. I JUST bought it during the sale. It was not d/c. It's just not there. I'm planning a store trip for today and wanted to compare it to some other colors I had before I went it (I like a list) but I can't!

Other colors missing:
Sketch
Twinks

Those are just from my last haul during the sale. I haven't search for anything else yet. Now I'm a bit peeved. Why launch a site without all product available? OR were all these for some reason d/c without notice (which I doubt). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




JF


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sum* 

 
_Am I the only one who actually like the new website? LOL
To clearify my statement, I only love the visual design of it. After play around with it, I found it hard to navigate.
Especially when I was looking at the eyeshadow colours/foundation colours.

Although it was hard for me to distinguish those brushes, but I do love the brush pages._

 
^I love it too!! The visual effects are amazing!! I'm now used to navigating on there.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 25, 2009)

I wrote a complaint and got a couple responses, so hopefully more miffed consumers will write and they'll tweak accordingly.


----------



## FWBChick (Jan 25, 2009)

HATE IT!  It is not easy to navigate, and the small boxes are driving be crazy.  I agree that there needs to be a drop down list you can pick from.  I like to get in and get out, not play with the website and search for 10 minutes finding what I want!


----------



## JediFarfy (Jan 26, 2009)

Anyone able to load the site now? I'm wondering if they're working on it, since I can't even load it. I get the 404 error or timeout error. I need to find out if they have 226!!!

JF


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JediFarfy* 

 
_Anyone able to load the site now? I'm wondering if they're working on it, since I can't even load it. I get the 404 error or timeout error. I need to find out if they have 226!!!

JF_

 
The should still have the 226 because I just ordered it about 1 1/2 hours ago.


----------



## kyoto (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JediFarfy* 

 
_Anyone able to load the site now? I'm wondering if they're working on it, since I can't even load it. I get the 404 error or timeout error. I need to find out if they have 226!!!

JF_

 
It won't load for me either.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KandyLips* 

 
_I am soo frustrated w/ the new site. I cannot find Black Tied or Carbon to add to my purchase order and I need it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
carbon is the very last one.  like jen said, you can't see it cuz its a black swatch on the black background.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I brought the bronzing stick from the collection in the bronze casing. I forgot the name of the collection. Other than that, I'm not excited nor am I underwhelmed, just indifferent._

 
holy shit!!!  they've got the LE fluidlines on there, like new weed, graphic brown, lithograph, haunting, etc.  oh i'm so getting more of these, despite the lack of my employee discount!

edit:  i take that back.  they aren't available.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JediFarfy* 

 
_OR were all these for some reason d/c without notice (which I doubt). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




JF_

 
they aren't DC'd.


----------



## zipperfire (Jan 26, 2009)

I find searching for shades impossible. I visit it not at all now. 

Barking at companies who change their websites for the worse is useless-they invest a lot of ego into new designs and dig in their heels when consumers beeyach at them. I will write them one note that I can't use it and will be not shopping there accordingly. Then it's up to them, but I expect no change. It is a tragic look. Awful.


----------



## vuittongirl (Jan 26, 2009)

i just wish they would leave the color names up and make bigger color blocks so that the products are easier to find. other than that, i like it. im hoping they change  over the canadian site soon.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 26, 2009)

ok because i design and build websites on a daily basis, i'm gonna give you my nerd opinion lol.

PROS: aesthetically, its gorgeous, simple and very clean. the design makes the line seem even more high end than it is. easier to navigate, and the viewing is much better. so all in all, the layout is way better because it allows you to see so much more than before. AJAX shopping carts are always better for those who hate having to load  anew page everytime they add something to their cart. so thats very helpful. Having all of the colors out (even if they're not 100% accurate) is easy to skim thru so you dont have all these annoying pop up windows. The video tuts are great.

CONS: because its in flash, searching anything MAC related in google will only take you to the old layout. The problem with that is that the old layout doesn't exist. Flash isn't spidered in search engines, which makes it very hard to search for MAC SO SCARLET LIPSTICK (for example) and be brought to the MAC website. They should know this by now, it's 2009. c'mon! It does load a lot slower, but once it does load, your cookies/cache will be able to bring it up very quickly - at least for me. also because its in flash, people with slower machines will probably say "fuck this" and leave lol.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 26, 2009)

I can't even get the new page to load anymore :/

It freezes my computer something terrible.


----------



## Navessa (Jan 26, 2009)

it is...okay.

i really liked that when looking at a specific product for ie, eyeshadows or blushes - you could narrow down your search with texture for ie. matte or shimmer.  i don't see that option at the new website.
i want bigger swatches too!  also the recommended shades to wear with.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 26, 2009)

All I wanted to do was pull up all the Matte2 shadows and it proved to be impossible.  *sigh*


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 26, 2009)

I meet your *sigh* and raise you a *sigh*, as I just took the time to email my feedback to MAC and the site timed out after I hit 'Submit' without transmitting my comments.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 27, 2009)

It was so much more user friendly before......


----------



## meeta (Jan 27, 2009)

i just started getting into mac, and i pulled up the old website every day. it was easy to use, and i loved seeing all the lipsticks or eyeshadows in a particular finish. the only thing good about the new site are the 5 instructional videos, which i do appreciate a lot, and hope they do more. but the site is so slow! it takes me 2 minutes to get from the home page to the eyeshadow swatches! i wish they had an option to use the old site, or a non flash based page.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 28, 2009)

Okay, Okay, I do like TWO things on the new site.

1) The Artistry vids ( they should expand on these when the New collections drop, and do live tuts on the face charts, as well as make the face charts available like they once were, because I save them--- I dunno how I'm gonna save them with this flash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

2) I like how you cab search for the discontinued products and be shown what single products have replaced them, or what you can mix.


Other than that, my verdict is still: HATED IT! (c) Men On Film


----------



## macluvermre (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_All I wanted to do was pull up all the Matte2 shadows and it proved to be impossible. *sigh*_

 
I actually saw those yesterday - on the Goodbyes list... I think. I actually wasn't looking for it, found it and never found what I was looking for! lol...


----------



## macluvermre (Jan 28, 2009)

Well ~

They definitely changed it 
It's more modern, hip, chic, whatever.... 
I don't like the black background for the color swatches, as the black distracts from the true color. 
The swatches ("swatch a color") is BS, it's no different than before - the swatches are still WAY off (imo) 
I don't like that it shows color swatch boxes and you can no longer see what is sold out (at a glance). 
The color play is okay 
It's definitely jacked up for a while, will take time to get used to, but like most people, I don't handle change very well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



All that said, my butt will still be on there first thing in the AM on the 10th, and I am pretty damn sure I WILL locate hello kitty


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 29, 2009)

I really hate the new website, like with a passion. It makes me want to never visit or buy anything from again. The thing is, I really hate how they have pictures of the colors and you have to scroll over to see what color is it. That's going to be really hard for somebody (like myself) who has seen a color on somebody and wants to buy it, but then I have to scroll over every color until I find mine. The color itself isn't going to look exactly the same in the color on the website. It's really annoying and not needed, I like the old website so much better. It's just really hard to navigate and find things when I really don't know exact colors. I wish they just had a drop down menu to find the color, see what it looks like and then move on.


----------



## HeatherAnn (Jan 30, 2009)

I used to just browse the website for fun... but I've only been to is once since they changed over.
Too Hard!
I wonder if they have tracked a decrease in site traffic...


----------



## Liya2007 (Jan 30, 2009)

HeatherAnn said:


> I used to just browse the website for fun... but I've only been to is once since they changed over.
> Too Hard!
> *I wonder if they have tracked a decrease in site traffic...[/*quote]
> 
> Ohh I would love to know the answer to your question ...


----------



## xmissmakeupx (Jan 30, 2009)

i think its really nice


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 30, 2009)

I STILL can't bloody access it from the UK. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## candicenoelle (Jan 31, 2009)

Hmm. Is the site down? I haven't been able to access the site at all this evening. It's 6:20HST right now and was able to access it yesterday. Now the site won't load at all! Grr!


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *candicenoelle* 

 
_Hmm. Is the site down? I haven't been able to access the site at all this evening. It's 6:20HST right now and was able to access it yesterday. Now the site won't load at all! Grr!_

 
Me either, but I was able to get it up about 2 hours ago. Now, nothing.

Same with Fyrinnae. Fyrinnae has been down for 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Phannimal (Jan 31, 2009)

Just like everyone else, I hate navigating through this site. And it's soooo hard to find what shades you need. MAC should have just stuck with what they already had.


----------



## dreamiez (Jan 31, 2009)

Is the site down? can't seems to load it!


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 31, 2009)

It's not down anymore. It's loading for me just fine.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Feb 1, 2009)

I added a few things to favorite and then bought part of them . All good so far but i can`t edit the favorite now and delete those item i bought . Any idea how i can  update my favorite?


----------



## Liya2007 (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *romi79_2008* 

 
_I added a few things to favorite and then bought part of them . All good so far but i can`t edit the favorite now and delete those item i bought . Any idea how i can update my favorite?_

 
I have the same problems, I added a couple of things, then saw them IRL and didn’t like any, now I can’t seem to remove them from my favorite 2


----------



## bebexo (Feb 2, 2009)

When I go to maccosmetics.ca it's still the old site nothing changed....hmmm


Edit: nvm just read that the canadian site hasn't been changed


----------



## cno64 (Feb 5, 2009)

*The New (Early 2009) U.S.A. MAC Site*

*I apologize if there is already a thread on this topic, but I couldn't locate one, so here goes:*

How does everyone feel about the revamped U.S.A. MAC site?
I am not a fan of it.
In fact, it may actually dampen my MAC spending, which is not necessarily a bad thing.
This may be due to my [slow] internet connection, but for me it takes foreeeever to do anything on the site.





Methinks my days of quickly "dashing off an order" to MAC are over ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And, ugh, those tiny tiny squares that represent lipstick and eyeshadow shades!
You have to just keep touching your cursor to ones that look like they _might_ be the color you want until you just happen to land on the right one!
Again, I say: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe I'm just not used to it ...


----------



## sweetonmakeups (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: The New (Early 2009) U.S.A. MAC Site*

i hate it, maybe I need some getting use too i don't know,  i'm having a hard time navigating.


----------



## jjjenko (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: The New (Early 2009) U.S.A. MAC Site*

there's definitely another thread on this topic


----------



## tracyann91 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: The New (Early 2009) U.S.A. MAC Site*

The tiny color squares are my big pet peeve.  I keep going back to my Macy's MAC page to see the colors the old way.


----------



## ApplePeace (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: The New (Early 2009) U.S.A. MAC Site*

ug i hate it


----------



## concertina (Feb 5, 2009)

Hate. It. 

I'm not one to hate change just because it's new or different, but this redesign is a flop. It is horrible.


----------



## cno64 (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_ 
 recommended colours are automatically listed when you use the search option for your LE/Dcd item!!!_

 
Cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I haven't gotten that far yet!
On the subject of the new site's color "swatches," I am sooo glad that there's Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can look at Specktra to figure out what I want, then go to that annoying site to buy it.


----------



## cno64 (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebexo* 

 
_When I go to maccosmetics.ca it's still the old site nothing changed....hmmm


Edit: nvm just read that the canadian site hasn't been changed_

 
I've seriously thought about going to the Canadian site when a new collection comes out, just to see what everything looks like, then taking a deep breath and going to the U.S. site to buy.
You can tell how much my dislike of the U.S. site is actually going to dampen my MAC spending, after all ...


----------



## cno64 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: The New (Early 2009) U.S.A. MAC Site*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jjjenko* 

 
_there's definitely another thread on this topic_

 
That's what I suspected, but I couldn't find it before I started this one, which the moderators should feel free to remove if they want.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: The New (Early 2009) U.S.A. MAC Site*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_That's what I suspected, but I couldn't find it before I started this one, which the moderators should feel free to remove if they want._

 
I have already merged the two threads.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Feb 5, 2009)

I like the new site .. I think it takes some getting used too but it's definitely an upgrade 

I also like the videos that the MAC artist have made and they have on the site.. two thumbs up!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 5, 2009)

I am noticing a few changes on the site.  It looks like they are taking some of the feedback into account.


----------



## zipperfire (Feb 6, 2009)

*I hate the new website design*

Did I mention I hate the new website design at Maccosmetics.com? I hate it  I hate it  I hate it  I hate it  I hate it  I hate it  I hate it  I hate it  I hate it  I hate it  I hate it  I hate it  I hate it  I hate it  I hate it  I hate it  I hate it  I hate it  I hate it  I hate it  I hate it  I hate it  yes,  I hate it 

I wrote hate mail a coupla times and boy, I cannot read the site, the stuff is teensy, hard to see on black with white text. It sux. 

 I hate it  I hate it  I hate it  I hate it  I hate it  I hate it  I hate it  I hate it  I hate it  I hate it


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: I hate the new website design*

The only thing I like are the new artist's videos.

Even the gals that I talked with at cs @MAC said they hate it. Soooo, after soooooooo many complaints why not change it back please....keep your graphics, but go back to the user-friendly layout.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: I hate the new website design*

^^  I agree, the artist videos are brilliant.  But the amount of Flash used in the new site is obnoxious.  Why don't they have a Flash and standard HTML version?  Seems strange.


----------



## duch3ss25 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: I hate the new website design*

ITA. I dread the day when I have to order from the website again **thinking HK collection** Have postponed getting a couple of the brushes twice already because everytime I go to the website, the page just loads soooooo slowly. MAC should listen to us consumers on this. I'm at the point where I may have to start going to the counters again to get my fix. It's just more time-efficient for me to order late at night or when I'm on break at school than driving to the store. MAC should just make it simple & user-friendly. Heck, just bring back the old page if they must and scrap this new page until something easier to navigate comes along.


----------



## LisaMontoya (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: I hate the new website design*

I visted the new MAC Website for the first time today, and I have to say that I agree with you. It's really difficult to read and navigation is challenging and not intuitive at all.

I also have written to MAC to express my opinion of the new website. 






 What a disappointment.


----------



## ZoZo (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: I hate the new website design*

I hated too,I wish they returned the old designe since it was so easy to find what i want without waiting for up loading the page or the colore.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: I hate the new website design*

I can't get the website to load at all tonight...grrrrr....too bad cuz my credit card is burnin a hole.....if it doesnt quit acting up Imma go over to Nordstroms.com......


----------



## zipperfire (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: I hate the new website design*

Can y'all write them? I wrote. If they get enough feedback saying it makes shopping IMPOSSIBLE and WE SPEND LESS and LESS time there, they will listen. I'm just one crank in the wilderness. But a bunch of us cranks....

When companies redesign, they put in a lot of money and the director of the project gets a sort of defensive ego thing about it. Even if it's a stupid flop, they won't admit it until it's rubbed in their face.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm just pondering why MAC would change the site at this time.  With cosmetic sales down and EL cutting 2k jobs, launching such a vastly different site is an unecessary risk to take in that it could detrimentally affect sales and they really aren't in a position for that.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 7, 2009)

^^ That is exactly what I've been asking myself - and with Hello Kitty right around the corner no less! So short sighted of them!


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 7, 2009)

geesh! I really love the website.


----------



## Swirlgirl (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah, the new site is a hassle. With the old site it was nice to be able to add multiple things in the shopping cart at once instead of item by item. It takes much longer to actually shop. 
And I miss not having the product finishes listed or being able to filter out products by finish (ie just viewing the Amplified Creme lipsticks). 
I am definitely going to e-mail and let them know. 
As someone else said though, in the meantime you can go to Macys.com - they are using the old layout, which is how I plan to order from now on. I'll just be using maccosmetics.com for the things I can't get elsewhere.


----------



## monarav33 (Feb 7, 2009)

I cannot stand the new mac site. I don't even bother going on there anymore. It's way to flashy for it's own good. I have to just stick to the pro site now because its so much easier to get around on it.


MAC PLEASE CHANGE REVERT TO THE OLD SITE. THE NEW ONE SUCKS!


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Feb 7, 2009)

I've noticed that they changed a few things around. Now instead of viewing everything as color swatches, you can change it to the names now. I think thats a TAD bit better considering how hard it was to navigate before. It's still WAY to flashy and is kind of uneccesary.


----------



## fafinette21 (Feb 9, 2009)

This is my first time viewing it, everytime I tried to it just redirected me to the Canadian site (like I'm not ALLOWED to view the US site?? gee that's fair! lol) 

You can filter by finishes too! 
Also, when you use the search bar and it brings up the product and then you click on the product, it has an Add to bag button now so that you don't have to go searching through all the little boxes. 



First impression: The menu bar on the side takes up too much room. The text is a few sizes too small. I'm not hating it right now. Just figuring out how it works.

Hmm, I just used the "sort by name" feature on the eyeshadow page and I clicked on Digit expecting to be taken to a page with Digit but nothing happened. Then I figured out you have to scroll all the way to the bottom of the name list and the swatch appears there. Which I think is weird. Also I don't like how the search bar scrolls with you as you move down the page.


----------



## fafinette21 (Feb 9, 2009)

Omg! Did anybody watch the smokey eye video with Luc in the Artistry in Action section?? It looked like he was attacking her eye! I was wincing everytime he applied product to it.


----------



## cno64 (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_^^ with Hello Kitty right around the corner no less!_

 
Doesn't that just about kill you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I've already trimmed my HK wish list considerably, simply because ordering from that site is such a bloomin' *chore*!
I never thought I'd associate MAC shopping with the word "chore," but that's how it feels to me.


----------



## Eire3 (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't like it at all.

I used to check the website to do my wishlist and then buy in "my" counter (we can't buy online from italy) but now it's just impossible: only the items and colours in stock are listed and it's difficult to find the shade you're searching for.
Maybe the overall graphic design is cooler and of more impact but surely it isn't useful and it really goes on my nerves after a little while I'm navigating. I usually consult the pro site now, hope they will change it back to how it was before.


----------



## cno64 (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_ The text is a few sizes too small._

 




*THANK YOU!*
I, too, hate that tiny text, but figured it was just my 44-year-old eyes.
I did write to MAC, outlining my dislikes of the site.
I complained particularly about "that subcellular-organelle-sized text."
SURELY somebody at MAC took biology in college!


----------



## Liya2007 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_I've seriously thought about going to the Canadian site when a new collection comes out, just to see what everything looks like, then taking a deep breath and going to the U.S. site to buy.
You can tell how much my dislike of the U.S. site is actually going to dampen my MAC spending, after all ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL that is what I did when HK came out ... I checked the Canadian site decided on what I want ... then ordered everything ASAP from the US site


----------



## cno64 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Liya2007* 

 
_ I checked the Canadian site decided on what I want ... then ordered everything ASAP from the US site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, that's the "strategy" I followed yesterday, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The horrible thing is, I think I'm _actually getting used to that wretched U.S. site._
I still much much prefer the former site, but I've found that as long as I take my time with the new site, it works okay for me.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 11, 2009)

I already placed this pic in the HK thread, but I have to share.  This is what it is like trying to find the shade you want with the new website's colour cube system:


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_I like the new site only downfall is the slowness but it seems to me more user friendly!_

 
i take it back i take it all back


----------



## cno64 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_ I have to share.  This is what it is like trying to find the shade you want with the new website's colour cube system: _

 
How  utterly _*ADORABLE!*_
I probably had a similar expression, minus the cuteness and plus some hostility, on my face the first time I tried to browse the site.
Thanks for sharing this.
We're really thinking kitties this week, aren't we?


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 11, 2009)

I can FINALLY view the site now! Hmmm I think it's "ok". I like the sleeker appearance of it, it gives MAC a new image, one I think compliments the counters and stores. I always thought the old site didn't do the brand justice and was a bit basic.

I like the real life images and that I have the choice to view products by name otherwise that colour spectrum would be pissing me off big time!


----------



## shriekingviolet (Feb 12, 2009)

I hate the new site.  It's slower loading and I hate how you have to click things individually to even see if something is in stock!  It looks like they've listened to some of the complaints as I noticed you can now view the colors by name rather than the squares and can sort by finish.  But whoever decided that the tiny squares were a good idea or that black squares on a black background is a smart plan, needs to be reprimanded.  I had to hunt to find carbon and black tied!

The new color play feature is fun, but it's frozen up my computer twice and I'm not sure how useful it is.  I like the artistry in action videos, but I'm very bemused by their choice to shoot the videos in low lighting against black backgrounds using models in black clothes.  It doesn't look chic, it looks creepy, because in more than one video, all you can see of the model is her head.  I mean obviously, that's all you need to see of the model, but it's really weird to see this disembodied head floating in front of the artist.  The Smokey Eye video is the worst as the model must be wearing a high-necked  shirt because she doesn't appear to have a neck or upper chest, and her hair is short so there's nothing to show the shape of a shoulder or something.  It reminds me of that creepy scene in _Return to Oz_ where you meet Princess Mombi and her collection of interchangeable heads.


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 12, 2009)

I think it's rather gross...I hate how only the right side of the page shows what you've clicked on, how tiny the text is, how the menu on the side operates...basically, I hate everything about it.  Blech!  The worst part is how they show the swatches...I liked being able to scroll down and peruse the different products, now you have to specifically click on a teeny color box.  Useless


----------



## cno64 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I can FINALLY view the site now! Hmmm I think it's "ok". I like the sleeker appearance of it, it gives MAC a new image, one I think compliments the counters and stores. I always thought the old site didn't do the brand justice and was a bit basic.
_

 
I can see your point, that the new site does have a sleeker, more modern look.
Low-tech creature that I am, though, I thought the old site was fine, and easier to browse.
HOWEVER, I think the new site may be starting to grow on me; I placed my Hello Kitty order from it yesterday, and had _*no*_ problems at all!


----------



## mszgrace (Feb 12, 2009)

Initially, the new mac website looks appealing and fun to work with. However, honestly, the previous setting was much more effective and less LAGGY! it truly aggravates me when Im browsing through different products and having to wait at least 5 seconds for the next page to load (with the previous site I barely had to wait at all!) Also the swatches are pretty off and unreliable most of the time which basically defeats the purpose of the color play feature which is super laggy. i really hope they can revert back or at least fix some of the new problems.


----------



## mszgrace (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I already placed this pic in the HK thread, but I have to share.  This is what it is like trying to find the shade you want with the new website's colour cube system: 



_

 
lols! that is hilarious/soo cute


----------



## chickatthegym (Feb 14, 2009)

The new website is AWFUL!  I didn't like it at all looking at stuff, but now I really hate it...I have tried at least 5 times to order and it shuts down my entire Windows browser right after I enter all my info


----------



## .Ice (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shriekingviolet* 

 
_I hate the new site.  It's slower loading and I hate how you have to click things individually to even see if something is in stock!  It looks like they've listened to some of the complaints as I noticed you can now view the colors by name rather than the squares and can sort by finish.  But whoever decided that the tiny squares were a good idea or that black squares on a black background is a smart plan, needs to be reprimanded.  I had to hunt to find carbon and black tied!

The new color play feature is fun, but it's frozen up my computer twice and I'm not sure how useful it is.  I like the artistry in action videos, *but I'm very bemused by their choice to shoot the videos in low lighting against black backgrounds using models in black clothes.  It doesn't look chic, it looks creepy, because in more than one video, all you can see of the model is her head.  I mean obviously, that's all you need to see of the model, but it's really weird to see this disembodied head floating in front of the artist.  The Smokey Eye video is the worst as the model must be wearing a high-necked  shirt because she doesn't appear to have a neck or upper chest, and her hair is short so there's nothing to show the shape of a shoulder or something.  It reminds me of that creepy scene in Return to Oz where you meet Princess Mombi and her collection of interchangeable heads.*_

 
lmfao!


----------



## cno64 (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_I have tried at least 5 times to order and it shuts down my entire Windows browser right after I enter all my info
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
That is _*HORRIBLE!*_




To be fair, I have to admit that the only time the new site seriously  messed me up was when I was placing my first order from it; I wanted one Lavender Whip lipstick and one Lady Bug lipstick.
The durn thing put two Lavender Whips in my bag (or maybe I clicked too forcefully, trying to get something to *happen*).
I wasn't paying good enough attention, ended up placing the incorrect order, and ultimately had to cancel the whole thing and start over.





BUT, this past Tuesday, when I placed my Hello Kitty order, I tried to reconcile myself to the fact that it was going to take forever, and everything went very smoothly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Guess I'll just have to accept the fact that the days of being able to "fire off a quick MAC order" on my way to do something else are over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I'm thinking of switching to illegal drugs; I'll bet it's less hassle to get them ...


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 15, 2009)

Well thank de lawdy that we can still save the face charts as PDFs! Someone IS actually listening! I noticed lots of improvements.


----------



## chickatthegym (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

 
The durn thing put two Lavender Whips in my bag (or maybe I clicked too forcefully, trying to get something to *happen*).  
 





LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe it IS a good thing that we can't order as easily... good for the wallet at least lol.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 17, 2009)

Im liking the new website a lot!  At first was like ughh.. since i was having such a hard time navigating.  But after a few hours of playing around with the site thanks to the hello kitty launch, i like it it grew on me.  

The only bad thing about it is there is no triangle of death on LE or soon to be DCed products :\


----------



## cno64 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_





LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe it IS a good thing that we can't order as easily... good for the wallet at least lol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's essentially what I thought - at first.
After the fiasco of my first order from the new site, I thought, "Ah; now it's going to be _easy_ to not shop MAC!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But then my second order went smoothly, and now I'm back  to again having to talk myself out of buying backups!
So I've adjusted to the new site remarkably well.
Call it inner strength.


----------



## zipperfire (Mar 20, 2009)

*WHY I'm (whisper it!) GIVING UP MAC*

Can't use the website. Just CANNOT. It is teensy little white letters I can barely see on that black background. It makes my tummy feel queasy even to use the site. The microscopic color palette is impossible to figure out -is it grey or beige there? 

I wrote three times. I give up. I can't use the site anymore. The nearest pro store is far away. 

Good bye. No buy. Unless a petition works, I am not able to purchase from this dismal site.


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: WHY I'm (whisper it!) GIVING UP MAC*

why dont u try macys.com..you can purchase mac makeup from there and the layout is the same as the old mac website..Or if you want just go on macys to get a better look at what you want and order it from the mac website.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 20, 2009)

I hate the new website, really. I don't find it user friendly at all and it's loading slowly. I was searching for some store addresses but nothing happened after I clicked, the site just kept loading.... forever.

If I'm looking for something, I'll go to MAC UK site.


----------



## Aleta (Mar 20, 2009)

i don't like how it's all messed up on my little asus. completely useless


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 20, 2009)

Honestly, I rely on you guys to tell me what's going on... I hate the website with such a passion... Too much flash, words are too tiny, navigation is just about impossible. So I've given up...


----------



## MissResha (Mar 20, 2009)

i dont understand how everyone else is having problems, but it works fine for me. it loads a lot faster now that i've visited a bunch and my cache/cookies have everything saved. buying is faster for me. it doesn't crash on me at all, but then again, i dont use Windows IE. if you're using IE, i feel sorry for you lol. that is the WORST browser in the entire world. It doesn't support new technology, it isn't SAFE at ALL. it's like having sex without a condom. Many developers are just NOT going to support it anymore because people need to get with it and either upgrade, or use Firefox or even Safari. i know here at work, we're no longer going to support IE6 users because that shit is like 10 years old and if you haven't upgraded by now, then thats your bad. our clients are just going to have to bite the big one lol.

BUT, if its not working for you, try installing the latest version of Flash or something. Although I hate hate hate flash sites with a passion, you DO have the option of upgrading in order to see whats on the web. the web moves forward every day, so if you are still using old software...then...you're going to be screwed lol.


----------



## zipperfire (Mar 20, 2009)

It works, it's just unreadable--tiny font in white on black is hard to see and the teensy "swatch" palette is hard to see which colors are which. And it's fug fug fugly. If they want my business, it has to change.

By the way I have a new HP, Vista 64 and I use an up to date browser. It's the site design. Horrible. People PLEASE WRITE THEM.


----------



## cno64 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: WHY I'm (whisper it!) GIVING UP MAC*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Asela88* 

 
_why dont u try macys.com.._

 
I would do that only if the MAC free ship codes work there.
My Inner Cheapskate loves those free ship codes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And are new collections online at macys.com the same day they're online at MAC?


----------



## cno64 (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zipperfire* 

 
_It works, it's just unreadable--tiny font in white on black is hard to see and the teensy "swatch" palette is hard to see which colors are which. And it's fug fug fugly. If they want my business, it has to change.

By the way I have a new HP, Vista 64 and I use an up to date browser. It's the site design. Horrible. People PLEASE WRITE THEM._

 
I could not possibly agree more!
I thought I was getting a handle on the wretched thing, but my Sugarsweet order this week was a real pain.
I couldn't get things to go into my bag, even though I double-clicked "Add to Bag," then took a deep breath and a swallow of water, and sat back and waited.
I STILL kept seeing "Items in Bag (0)," or whatever it shows when your bag is empty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I did finally get everything I wanted ordered, but it took years off my life, and it was nowhere near as fun as MAC shopping used to be.
I have written MAC to complain, and have recived no response.
MAC, do you just not care anymore?


----------



## MissResha (Mar 20, 2009)

to see bigger text, try using ctrl + (the plus key)


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a hard time with the site too..the fact that there are no descriptions of products, not even finishes! argh. It's so hard to deal with that I go to the Canadian site to check out products before buying on the US site.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 20, 2009)

I still hate it! I wrote MAC an email about some issues with it & the fact that it is not user friendly. I received an email back about 24 hours later apologizing & it said that they were working to fix things...well, that was about 5 or 6 weeks ago & the same problems still exist


----------



## Nadeshda (Mar 21, 2009)

The site looks cool, but it's not really user friendly. That color spectrum thingie to chose the colors is really cool, but it's not really easy to use... IMHO, they should have a standard, easy to use version, and this one. And something odd I found...I can't search for stores. When the site first launched, I could, but now, I search and that cube with the colors stays there forever... I've tried with FireFox, Opera and InternetExplorer. Anyone with the same problem?


----------



## zipperfire (Mar 21, 2009)

TELL THEM TELL THEM>>>>>>>>>THEY THINK IT'S GREAT. All web design teams and the marketing gurus at a company get very vested in their ideas. THey don' t want to admit they failed. THEY FAILED.

*FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL*


----------



## cmonster (Mar 22, 2009)

I love the new features but I hate the template layout.  This is definately not user-friendly.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 22, 2009)

I still hate this with a passion. I've cut down on my visits to the site and as a result my buying - big time - simply because I hate the new web site. And since it is not so new anymore I guess this is the way it's gonna be.


----------



## zipperfire (Mar 22, 2009)

tell them you don't visit. They will ascribe user drop due to the economy, then when it recovers, they will ascribe fewer users to people shopping elsewhere....rationalizing anything but that their design has actually driven customers away. I've been in marketing meetings, I know how this kind of idiocy can be perpetuated. Write them what you said here.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 22, 2009)

^^ I already have, but I guess they have not had enough similar complaints to where they believe it's a general concern.


----------



## MacAddict09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I havent noticed any big diffrence except they totally switched around the color spectrum , the way they have it arranged makes no sense to me, and the swatches are small. Its not that big of a deal, I guess Ill live with it.


----------



## ccroney1 (Mar 22, 2009)

It has taken me a long time to get used to it.  I am still not sure that I like it.  I thought the old site was easier to use.


----------



## Liya2007 (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_I have a hard time with the site too..the fact that there are no descriptions of products, not even finishes! argh. It's so hard to deal with that I go to the Canadian site to check out products before buying on the US site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you want to read the description of the items and finishes for the new collection click on the product category ... let say you want to read the description and finish of Sweet Thing Lipstick click on lipstick (not the square swatch of Sweet Thing).


----------



## makeupgal (Mar 31, 2009)

*MAC's new website*

Does anyone agree with me when I say that I cannot stand MAC's new website?  If you like the old one better, you can just type in what you normally would but type in .ca instead of .com, which is the Canadian website but you'd have to refer to the new site for prices.  HTH.  I apologize if this has been discussed but I did do a search beforehand.


----------



## glassy girl (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: MAC's new website*

Thanks i don't even go on it anymore cuz i don't like it one bit!


----------



## Christina983 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: MAC's new website*

its harder for me to nagivate.


----------



## Sexycocolatte (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: MAC's new website*

thanks


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: MAC's new website*

Here is a poll and thread on it

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/n...ebsite-128547/


----------



## Kitiara (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol, since the day they changed the site, I havnt been to it once...It's too ugly to look at and work with.


----------

